# Have an old XP PC I want to upgrade



## bubbat (Oct 31, 2012)

I've got an old PC with XP on it that I like to at least step up to Windows 8 or 8.1. 

It's capable of running the 8s and even 10 according to Microsoft specs. 

I was wondering what I would need to do before upgrading. I understand you have to wipe the hard drive clean and install from a disc. I just backed up the whole hard drive on an external hard drive today. Do I still need to copy files and put on the external hard drive or can I retrieve them from the backup? I barely know how to turn the thing on let alone do something like this.

I will also need to acquire the 8.1 disc. Any suggestions of where to obtain it and of course the best for less.

Any help would be greatly appreciated,


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What are the Specs of the PC?

Have you checked to see if drivers are available for all you hardware including printers, modems, etc?


----------



## bubbat (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for responding Wrench97.

This is what I got from right clicking My Computer.

AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3800+
2.39 GHz, 1.93 GB of Ram

I replaced the original hard drive with a 500 GB hard drive with plenty of space available.

I had scanned it last year with the Microsoft Scanning thing that doesn't work today. It told me that my computer would run Windows 8. I stored that in the back of my mind and I am just getting back to it. Laptops, tablets and phones have kind of taken over. I still use the computer from time to time. I just finished doing my taxes on it.

Turbo Tax informed me that next year they will no longer support XP. Then yesterday, I couldn't view a complete web page that came in perfect on my wife's Windows 10 laptop. That's why I figured I needed to do something if I can now if I want to use it in the future.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The scanner does not always tell you about print/scanner drivers, however for the most part Windows will provide a driver with basic functionality, same goes for video drivers.

You'll need to back up any data you wish to keep and will need the installation disks for any software you have installed.
The installation disk will allow you to format the drive and install the new os.


----------



## bubbat (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks again.

I have all the discs for my programs and my printer. I've backed up everything too. I don't have the installation disc for the new OS yet.

Any suggestions on where to get it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Most retail stores will carry it, you'll want the 32 bit > Microsoft Windows 10 Home Premium 32-Bit Edition - Walmart.com


----------



## bubbat (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks again. I had half way scanned a couple of the big box stores last week and saw every kind of software but an OS.

.


----------



## bubbat (Oct 31, 2012)

I haven't done anything yet with my upgrade. I need a little help figuring this out.

I found this Window 8.1 Pro activation Key on Ebay.

Windows 8 1 Pro Professional 32 Bit 64 Bit Full Version for One PC | eBay

I did a Google search and my understanding so far, per a Microsoft page on the subject, is you must have Windows 7 to be able to use this. Is that right?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes it is correct you can not use a upgrade license to go from XP to win 8


----------



## bubbat (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks Wrench97. I knew that was the case. I guess I was just hoping to save a few bucks with some kind of rabbit out of the hat deal.


----------

